

Bret Taylor: Experimenting with Google App Engine - toffer
http://bret.appspot.com/entry/experimenting-google-app-engine

======
bootload
_"... Any chance of showing the template or portions of the templates? ..."_

I asked Bret on the blog if there was any chance of showing some more,
especially the templates & replied he'll release the code ~ _"... Sure. I will
post the entire code base to Google Code in the next few weeks when I get a
few moments ..."_

------
bprater
Where's the 15-minute video?!

